# Are these armyworms?



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Just noticed these a few minutes ago. I'm 90% sure I saw a moth on that exact spot earlier this morning.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I have the same all over my patio and gutters at my house. Yeah, the moths lay the eggs in clusters and these little worms hatch and eventually fall to the ground.

I don't know how to tell the difference between armyworm/cutworm/sod webworm- but I treat them all the same. Bifenthrin on a monthly schedule and Imidacloprid quarterly.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> Just noticed these a few minutes ago. I'm 90% sure I saw a moth on that exact spot earlier this morning.


Thanks for the cool photo looks like Armyworms in the newly hatched form..


----------

